# "Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

This parody of biopics about musicians had me in stitches when I saw it in December. But even I had to admit that the members of the audience under 25 were left completely clueless. Cox's story is basically the story of popular music since the late 50's, twisted and satirized as only true fans can. John C Reilly is brilliant in the lead and the musical production is top notch. The DVD has both the theatrical and uncut versions. If you are old enough to recognize the original Dylan you will want to choose the uncut one :bigsmile:, but leave the kids and the vicar out of your HT when you do (the 'uncut' is a real hard 'R'). I also recommend that you handle any snacks you might have with great care. I'm still trying to clear the soda from my nose. :R


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I didnt like this movie to much


----------

